# [xorg] Problem z uruchomieniem po aktualizacji systemu

## spychu

Witam,

Po aktualizacji systemu wraz z zależnościami mam problem z uruchomieniem serwera x.

Moduł do mojej karty jest załadowany (fglrx)

lspci:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series] 
```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21065  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    89031  1 

snd_hda_intel          18911  0 

snd_hda_codec          64356  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4484  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                57920  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

arc4                    1046  2 

snd_timer              14407  1 snd_pcm

ath9k                  77728  0 

mac80211              288442  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            1430  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              346497  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

fglrx                4641890  0 

snd                    40681  7 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ath                    12081  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

snd_page_alloc          5573  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cfg80211              145616  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

```

Xorg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.13.0

Release Date: 2012-09-05

[  1088.333] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1088.335] Build Operating System: Linux 3.3.8-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[  1088.336] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 3.3.8-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Sep 3 22:14:11 CEST 2012 i686

[  1088.336] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:mtrr:3.ywrap vga=0x324 splash=silent,theme:powered_by_gentoo console=tty1

[  1088.339] Build Date: 28 November 2012  09:33:03PM

[  1088.341]  

[  1088.342] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[  1088.345]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1088.345] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1088.351] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec  1 17:47:02 2012

[  1088.351] (II) Loader magic: 0x8229620

[  1088.351] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1088.351]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1088.351]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.0

[  1088.351]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[  1088.351]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  1088.353] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68c1:104d:9071 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0020000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1088.355] List of video drivers:

[  1088.356]    fglrx

[  1088.356] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[  1088.356] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[  1088.367] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  1088.367]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  1088.367]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1088.367] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  1088.367] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  1088.367] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  1088.368] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  1088.368]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  1088.368] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[  1088.374] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[  1088.376] No devices to configure.  Configuration failed. 

```

Przeinstalowanie ati-drivers emergem nie przyniosło żadnych zmian.

Konfiguracja xorg.conf również jest poprawna.

Nie mam zabardzo pomysłu jak to ruszyć, może ktoś nakieruje ?

Dzięki

----------

## olejseba

Wywal moduł rmmod, potem modprobe  i daj co wywali dmesg. W międzyczasie przemegruj xorg'a i zobacz elesect'em opengl co masz ustawione.

----------

